# GH Guitars Broken! :(



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Rather annoyed to be honest. I've got two guitars for Guitar Hero, one for the World Tour and one for Metallica.

Was playing the Metallica guitar and it just stopped strumming down. Bit of a pain as they're not cheap. Thought I'd use the other as I was enjoying a bit of a game, the blue button on the other has now stopped working!?! 

Bit annoyed to be honest as they're not even a year old. Anyone else had this?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I had the tilt sensor go on one of my guitars, sent it back, but I dont think it was as good as the original guitar I got with GH3, it worked, but not as well as the other one. Im a drum man, and love playing the drums on it. That varies on how successful depending on which game Im on, but never had any build quality issues with the drums.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've not played the drums but I think I'm doing ok on Guitar Hero Metallica, play on hard and trying some tracks on expert but they are bloody tricky haha. 

Wouldn't mind the drum kit though.

Just need my guitars sorted, I've got the boxes in the loft. Think I may wrap them back up and chance taking them back to the shop and swapping them. Not sure where the receipt is though.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

The drums are awesome, I can do some songs on expert, but others just cant get near. Enter Sandman is solid on the drums, especially the intro. The later games you can buy electric drums and they are compatible with the game. I would love a set of electronic drums as they are so good now, small and you can change the volume so you dont deafen the street, just think that having played the game I will think that I can play them and end up being gutted as Im crap on the real thing. It has given me a sense of rhythm though, I can hear the beat in songs more also.

Its worth a go, take it in and say, dont want a refund, just want to swap it for a working one. Can only say no.


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

you can try to get a replacement from here

http://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/activision.cfg/php/enduser/home.php?p_sid=UBVu9WWi


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Found this site earlier as one of my drums pads has give up the ghost

http://www.guitarherorepair.com/

Drums and Guitar kits on there


----------

